# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Тоже собрался...

## x3mal

Может кому интересно будет почитать...) мне 38 м, м-значит мой пол, а может и просто мудак как вам нравится. Был Женат 11 лет, на прекрасной женщине с которой разъехался, а потом и развёлся, есть у меня прекрасный мужчина которому в апреле стукноло 12 лет, один из двух самых любимых людей на свете. Второй человек как наверно догадались моя бывшая жена, она моя любимая причина того что я хочу сделать это. Случилось так что после разъезда я через полгода начал жить с другой, но время шло и понимал что  я безумно люблю, но свою бывшую жену) бывает и так да, очень долгая история была там, много букв постараюсь итоги:я разбежался с девушкой, остался без квартиры, на мне куча долгов(кредиты, микрозаймы, которые я не собираюсь возвращать) без машины.Приютила меня бывшая жена, с НГ я живу у неё, думал что всё наладится будет как прежде, но нет не случилось чуда, две недели назад она начала встречаться с другим, каково это видеть когда она собирается к нему на встречу, приходит с цветами, это просто жесть, меня бросает в жар когда она уходит и начинает не по детски пря жечь в груди) я пытался поговорить сказать что я исправлясь(я иногда разъебай ужасный, вот с НГ ищу работу) говорил что люблю итд, ответ был прост, я тебя не люблю и делаю что хочу. Вот так как то. Только ненадо про сына тут писать, что стоит жить ради него итд, я знаю всё это, но не могу. Знаю чудесный без болезненный способ ухода)) когда то имел дело с наркотой разной и героином в том числе, просто выключается свет и тебя больше нет... мда, надеюсь я не на бан тут написал)) Щас шустро ищу работу ибо все приблуды стоят денег, и если ничего не изменится(с женой) после первой зп я отчалю отсюда, даже местечко нашёл уже. Может я тряпка и жалко выгляжу, но уж как есть.

----------


## x3mal

И да у меня никого из родных не осталось, 2006-мама,2008-бабушка,2014-отец,2014-прабабушка, через год она решила что нам надо разъехатся. Девушка не местная из Армавир если интересно) Продали две двушки одну Москва вторая Подмосковье и разбежались(и иногда мелькают мысли мерзкие, а может и не любила никогда, просто решила закрепиться в резиновой) Место действия было Москва, щас Красногорск.

----------


## tempo

Если уж решено лапки сложить и уе.аться, то какова цель этого поста?

----------


## x3mal

Да просто не с кем больше поделиться вот и все

----------


## Daiven

Слушай, а стоит ли прям сразу сдаваться и всё уничтожать? может всёж для проверки попробовать выбраться, а там к полтиннику посмотришь, на тот свет всегда успеем. А так будет по настоящему выверенное точное решение. Дело в том что сейчас на тебя, кроме прочего, очень давит что ты видишь бывшую. Может хотябы живи по ночам, а днём спи, чтоб минимально пересекаться, если пока съехать некуда. Почемубы для проверки, по честному, не попробовать перелистнуть страницу, оставить прошлое в прошлом, понимаю что сейчас это очень сложно представить, но постепенно найдёшь где и зачем жить. Большинство людей в прошлом проходили что пути с любимым и очень дорогим человеком расходились, это жизнь. И это не значит что в будущем ты не сможешь вновь полюбить. Для мужчины возраст не так страшен. А друзья у тебя есть в настоящем времени? И не думаю что бывшая тебя прям не любила никогда, всёж 12 лет прожить с человеком это не просто так, иначе разошлись бы раньше, тем более и ты не подарок. Конечно, кажется сдаться легче, но врядли ты прям на сто проц уверен что души и законов высшей системы не существует. Да даже дело не в этом, для проверки, для своего спокойствия, чтоб знать что ты по настоящему постарался, а не сдался в первый же момент, даже не попытавшись. Плюс сыну если что причинишь намного меньше боли, в 22 оно не так ранит как сейчас в 12. Подумай плз, не спеши! Может тебе вообще уехать дикарём куданть в тайланд, или где там можно жить в палатке и прокормить себя проще. Суициднуться всегда успеешь. Пиши тут в теме, как что, мысли и тд может полегче будет.

----------


## x3mal

Так решение вроде выверенное,на днях убедился лишний раз,тут мля Санта 
барбара какая то,он оказывается живет в нашем подъезде))первое желание было отловить и разбить ебало ему)сгоряча проговорился мне сказали что на меня наябеднючают родителям и сдадут ментам)не страшно конечно...чуть остыл полегчало,да и как его найдешь 43 этажа на этаже квартир по 10,нелегкая задача))пока движется к логическому завершению все,забил на поиск работы,завтра отправляю свою трубу авито доставкой и будет лове на лекарство.Что касается друзей,с кем разбежались а большинство уже давно там,только мне повезло встретить женщину ради которой я все бросил и осилил здоровый образ жизни,а выехать я никуда к сожалению не могу кредиты висят,да наверно и иски судебные уже так что не пустят)пока как то так

----------


## x3mal

сынуля мне всех сук сдал с потрахами))

----------


## x3mal

тут история какая,в начале января я приехал типа на недельку было с собой 450 руб,неделька продлилась до послемайских праздников когда и началась эта херня)до конца марта марта м ыжили грубо говоря на мои деньги что были с собой(нелюблю эту херню твоё моё,но по факту так)надо было сразу сказать двигай отсюда пока у меня оставались деньги на комнату хоть какую то(и быть настойчивей))и потом встречаться когда под боком лежит бывший,это просто неприлично совесть там и итд как то должна срабатывать...я не спорю я и сам дебил что тянул с работой ,но это все таки перебор на мой взгляд))

----------


## x3mal

это не потеме совсем,но история тоже прикольная.Лет 14 назад была у меня по синьке попытка неудачная,намечались похороны родственника я вечером принял неплохо ну и мне говорят типа с нами неедишь,мол недостоин)ну тут и началось ах недостоин ну ловите тогда(были у меня тогда таблетки одни от эпилепсии абсолютно законно полученные,но это другая история))ну принял я на ночь глядя упаковочку и уснул сладким сномхорошо прабабушка проснулась ночью ,а меня корежило вовсю)так к чему веду,незнаю умирал нет но искуственная вентиляция леггких катетер  куда то под горло ,все прелести короче испытал...поэтому незнаю сон или нет это было...открываю глаза большая комната облицованная белой кафельной плиткой,много возвышений опять же облицованные этой плиткой,и очень милый молодой человек рядом (угадайте в чем?)тоже в белом костюме с воротником стоечкой(очень прям запомнилось))и так мило говорит:-вам рано еще.Вот и думай что хочешь)

----------


## Человек из будущего

> и так мило говорит:-вам рано еще.Вот и думай что хочешь)


  А почему вы восприняли его слова всерьёз?

----------


## Человек из будущего

Армавир совсем недалеко, можно сказать около 65км от меня по прямой, если по трассе то 75 )

----------


## x3mal

Я же говорю незнаю что это было сон или навеяло таблетками,поэтому серьезно относится и не стоит наверно)
Может тогда знаете пару деревень или сел незнаю как правильно они называются,Марьино,Коноково?)

----------


## Человек из будущего

Нет таких деревень не знаю, знаю деревню Карс, Заветное, Успенское )

----------


## x3mal

> Нет таких деревень не знаю, знаю деревню Карс, Заветное, Успенское )


 Во Успенку тоже знаю,хоть и не был никогда,но слышал не раз про неё)

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Во Успенку тоже знаю,хоть и не был никогда,но слышал не раз про неё)


  Там живут родственники, я там реко конечно, но бываю. Это почти рядом с Армавиром )

----------


## x3mal

> Там живут родственники, я там реко конечно, но бываю. Это почти рядом с Армавиром )


  ну вот Коноково и Марьино там же рядом

----------


## Человек из будущего

> ну вот Коноково и Марьино там же рядом


  Так что примечательного в этих населённых пунктах?

----------


## x3mal

> Так что примечательного в этих населённых пунктах?


 Ну дамал раз недалеко живете,мож где общие знакомые)
Сегодня вечером должны забрать трубу,запасаемся попкорном))завтра может всё получится если "допинг"завтра утром возьму,надеюсь количества хватит,а то не комильфо возвращаться будет))

----------


## x3mal

А то уже наблюдаемое переходит всякие грани,грустно все это конечно)

----------


## x3mal

https://youtu.be/PWqT2S1T7rM в темку))

----------


## x3mal

Раствор готов(надеюсь хватит)разопью бутылочку вина и пойду)если не напишу всё прошло отлично :Big Grin: ,если кто зайдет под моим ником и не отпишет значит любимая была))написал ей на бумажке если захочет зайти почитать,всем пока и не будьте говном по жизни)

----------


## x3mal

Цель была почти достигнута...в следущий раз я не ошибусь так(надо уходить туда где редко появляются люди) выпил вина ,пришел сел на лавочку все сделал...выкурил пару сигарет иииии меня не стало))не было ничего пока я не открыл глаза в больничке в 22  часа.Ввывод ходите делать где редко бывают люди))Надо искать опять денег на 2 раз....отпишусь.

----------


## x3mal

Ах да в больничке с утра писал отказ от лечения)а то бы я завис там...

----------


## Мина Гаркер

Привет.... Ну как ты там? С нами еще пока?

----------


## turtl

> а я на заброшку хочу уйти


 Я тоже собирался, 58 лет, готовился. Ждал когда диабет (с последующей ампутацией ноги) дозреет. Опоздал, пил много водки и упустил момент. Ногу отрезали уже два года назад, теперь только дома можно уходить. Но расстраивать близких мне не хочется.

----------


## turtl

> Тебе 58? Здорово что ты вообще дожил до такого возраста) Давай познакомимся. Мне 29


 Да вот дожил на свою голову... Я в прошлом обитал на форуме pagesofpain.com пока тот не загнулся. Семь лет назад.  Диабет + алкоголь привели к ампутации ноги. Должен быть каюк два года назад, но выжил. Что привело тебя сюда и что ищешь? Способы?

----------


## tempo

turtl, скорее, алкоголь => кранты ливеру, в том числе поджелудочной => диабет.
Скорее всего, + сигареты. Скорее всего, много. Что отнюдь не способствует кровообращению в конечностях.
Есть у меня предположение, основанное на личных больничных наблюдениях, что ты ползал смолить в больничный сортир даже на одной ноге, сразу после ампутации.
Вряд ли тебя интересовало до степени отказа от смердячей соски присутствие рядом некурящих.
Если вопрос "что делать?" имеет вариантЫ ответа, то вопрос "Кто виноват?" имеет только один ответ.
И ведь добиться такого прекрасного результата - дело не одного года, и даже десятилетия.

----------


## tempo

Извините, накипело )
Этажом ниже существует вечно пьяная неработающая (всё время дома), постоянно смердящая сигаретами мне в окно мразь.

----------


## turtl

> turtl, скорее, алкоголь => кранты ливеру, в том числе поджелудочной => диабет.
> Скорее всего, + сигареты. Скорее всего, много. Что отнюдь не способствует кровообращению в конечностях.
> Есть у меня предположение, основанное на личных больничных наблюдениях, что ты ползал смолить в больничный сортир даже на одной ноге, сразу после ампутации.
> Вряд ли тебя интересовало до степени отказа от смердячей соски присутствие рядом некурящих.
> Если вопрос "что делать?" имеет вариантЫ ответа, то вопрос "Кто виноват?" имеет только один ответ.
> И ведь добиться такого прекрасного результата - дело не одного года, и даже десятилетия.


 Я не курящий. И как прожить эту жизнь, моё личное дело. А она, эта жизнь, выеденной копейки не стоит. 

Ты про себя напиши. Способы ухода выбрал?

----------


## tempo

Лично я за полную свободу гробить свою жизнь для каждого, кто пожелает. При условии невмешательства этим благостным делом в жизни чужие.

Способ я выбрал. Но моё долготерпение оказалось более чугунным, чем думалось ранее. И очень надеюсь, что оно не есть форма латентного мазохизма  :Smile:

----------


## Мина Гаркер

> Лично я за полную свободу гробить свою жизнь для каждого, кто пожелает. При условии невмешательства этим благостным делом в жизни чужие.
> 
> Способ я выбрал. Но моё долготерпение оказалось более чугунным, чем думалось ранее. И очень надеюсь, что оно не есть форма латентного мазохизма


  :Big Grin:

----------


## turtl

> Щас покайфую еще немного и на небо. Главное водки побольше взять.


 Счастливая. А я два года этого лишён. Отвращение полное.

----------


## tempo

На небо с водкой не пущают. Толька в котёл со смолой )

----------


## turtl

> В чем счастье? Что пить могу?


 Да. Пару стаканов и свобода от неприятной действительности.

_Если Я Заболею
…
Порошков или капель братишки не надо
Пусть в стакане граненом всегда мне сияют лучи
Жаркий ветер пустынь серебро водопада
Вот чем стоит лечить вот чем стоит лечить..._

----------


## malya

синька зло иди лучше  српортом позанимайся

----------


## malya

вот после стаканов обычно в петлю и лезут будьте здоровы и вме будет хорошоо снег станет опять хрустяшим а небо голубым

----------


## malya

бред какойто

----------


## malya

пьют только дибилы это ничего не решает будет только хуже лучьше апельсин съесть вместо водки

----------


## turtl

> пьют только дибилы это ничего не решает будет только хуже лучьше апельсин съесть вместо водки


  Я сам пробовал?

----------

